# got my treatments installed



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Last week I started working on them I used the Owens Corning 703 product, 4 inch think on the widows and 6 inch thick for the corner traps. That stuff cut perfectly with the table saw. It definitely sounds better the bass is very tight and over all much cleaner. For music one thing I noticed right off, I can crank it up like I never could before. It always got to a point that the sound became distorted.

Another thing I noticed, before when I ran the frequency sweep I never could hear any sound at all until 30 Hz and then there were peaks and valleys until it got to about 400 Hz. Now I can hear it when is starts at 20 Hz plainly and then it much more smooth and even as the Hz increases.

Here’ some pictures and screen shots. This is a great start. I was thinking what if I did the entire back wall with fabric panels something like 1 inch homasote?

the 1st screenshot is the only one that's before the treatments


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Homasote isn't going to do much. Use more 703. Plus, I would go a lot thicker. The last thing you need is a ton more high frequency only absorption.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

to tell you the truth it sounds great now. I just watched part of Sherlock Holmes and the bass has never sounded so full and smooth.

Thanks for the tip on homasote. I don't think the wife will allow any more. She thought these would look ugly but I'm very happy how they turned out.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Understood. Even just a couple 2x4 panels in the rear that are say 6" thick might help if you can slide that by...


----------



## mixingroomberlin (Jan 14, 2011)

ghost rider said:


> Last week I started working on them I used the Owens Corning 703 product, 4 inch think on the widows and 6 inch thick for the corner traps.


Interesting just 6 inches? True?

This means the whole corner is not filled with the 703?
So there is a air gap behind the filling?

I am impressed with effect you have with just 6 inches WOW

But bryan is right it would be easy for you now to do something in HMF HF region with absorbing.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

mixingroomberlin said:


> Interesting just 6 inches? True?
> 
> 
> So there is a air gap behind the filling?
> ...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Behind the couch would be great. No need to go all the way up in your application. The window is taking up a lot of the prime real estate but we do what we can.


----------



## mixingroomberlin (Jan 14, 2011)

ghost rider said:


> mixingroomberlin said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting just 6 inches? True?
> ...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's a function of 3 things - thickness, distance from wall boundary, and gas flow resistivity.

Gas flow is a wash since it's 703 no matter what and it's a good choice.

6" of thickness that's out from the wall has a greater distance from leading absorptive edge to corner than the chunks so that's kind of a wash too. You're farther away but have less overall thickness. 

People get confused that it's the air behind it - when it's really the distance from boundary to front edge. Rule of thumb for a smooth absorption curve is that the max is where the space behind the panel = the thickness of the panel (corners are a different case)

Bryan

Bryan


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

The corner units are 25in x 44in x 6in. I made all 4 the same I was able to divide up the fabric we had from the curtains we bought 8 years ago but never used. If I had made two 48in it would have been cutting it close. 

Also the way I made all 4 the tops are covered by the finish fabric and the bottom and back/side backs are covered with black vinyl. So all 4 could be used in a (future) different room with 4 corners. If I had made them 8in thick I would have been very close to the 56in max height of the fabric.

Bryan here’s my 2 ideas for the back wall. On the left between the couch and curtains mount two 4ft x 2ft x 4in standing on end underneath the picture. I would have to figure out how to hang the picture back up centered on the panels.
Behind the couch ( I moved it 10inches off the back wall ) I could make 3 the same width as the window panels 22 ¼ inch x 46 inch x 6 inch wide. They would go from floor to just under the window panels and would line up with them astatically.

FYI using the vinyl for the back worked great for the DIYer I was able to hide all the staples and fabric folds by cutting it under sized with a straightedge and a knife and gluing it on with carpenters glue and painters tape to stretch and hold while the glue sets.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

More directly behind your seating would be better.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I can do that. I could make the 48 in tall and would lean against the window panels it would leave 2 ¾ inch air space.


----------



## mixingroomberlin (Jan 14, 2011)

bpape said:


> It's a function of 3 things - thickness, distance from wall boundary, and gas flow resistivity.
> 
> Gas flow is a wash since it's 703 no matter what and it's a good choice.
> 
> ...


Interesting does this mean it is no difference filling the whole corner vs. with space?
May I did not understood Ethan right.

Thanks for the dimensions!!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Didn't say that. What I said was that it's a combination of thickness and distance. If the distance is the same from front edge to hard boundary, then something thicker will work better. If the thickness is the same but you can get the leading edge farther from the boundary, it will work better.

Doing both, going thicker and starting out farther, will work even better yet.

Bryan


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

wow! Congratulations on your great work! :T

Many thanks for this thread and very informative posts. I'm learning a lot on proper room acoustics. :scratch:


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

Should there be 705 in the mix here? Doesn't 703 work more on the high freqs?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

703 will work very well - and in the thicker treatments, actually better than 705. 6" of 703 will outperform 4" of 705 for 2/3 of the cost.

Bryan


----------

